# Any recommendations for company selling SA timeshare?



## PClapham (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a reputable company for selling a South African timeshare. Capeespcapes charges a 20% fee plus an advertising fee; any agents in the US you can recommend?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## janej (Mar 16, 2008)

Anita,

I sold two SA weeks myself, one by TUG ads and one one bidshare.  Both times, the resort handled all paperwork.  It was really easy and much cheaper and faster than getting timeshares transferred in the US.  

Email your resort first and get a contact person.

Good luck,

Jane


----------

